# Lots Of Plowing To Get This Dc3 Plane Out



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

we were bored so we ordered an float plnae to fly us to see a dc3 airplane that crashed in 1969. if we go to salvage this plane there will be lots of plowing. 25 miles of road on ice (frozen lake) then all the site area will have to be plowed. but it will be worth it.

http://kingofobsolete.ca/discovery_of_the_dc3_airplane_webpage.htm

thansk


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

OK.... What are you going to do with an old crashed plane and how is going to be worth the trouble of digging it out and having to plow all those frozen lakes. Better yet where the hell do you take something like that.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

yeah is there a profit in it for you and it better be a big one because i think its fine right where its at


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

thansk guys, we will have to plow about 30 miles and then a huge area to work on the airplane. once we get the plane across the lake then it is 60 miles down a so called road to the KINGDOM. the plane will make a great guest house, LOL

more to come as we attempt this project.

thansk


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Are you kidding??


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

no we are serious, these crazy adventures is what i do for a living. check out the EGAR DAM STORIES. i spent $30 000 CANADA MONEY to get some old equipment out, LOL

http://kingofobsolete.ca/CAT_TRAIN_NEWSLETTERS_WEBPAGE.htm

thansk


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Everyone needs a hoby I guess. Is this a buisness that you operate or just for the hell of it?


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

thansk, check out my website and follow along. i get over a million hits a month and over a 1000 people folow along on the BBs too.

www.kingofobsolete.ca

thansk


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Now that is using equipment!


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

again are you making money doing all this


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

money, what is that, we are having fun, LOL

to many exwives to make money, LOL

going in the morning to get my boat with the basement, LOL

thansk


----------



## Grader4me (Jan 4, 2006)

```
QUOTE=KingofObsolete]

to many exwives to make money, LOL
```
Now, that I can relate to :crying:


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

it is cold and miserble day in the KINGDOM, we might be getting snow like last year. 16" on sept 27, wow was that nice, LOL

thansk


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

kingofobsolete i have been enjoying your stories for a while and they are sure interesting. some of the pics are over the text in the EGAR DAM STORIES. thought i would let you know.


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

thansk will check in to it.

thansk


----------

